# Simply Happy Songs or Music of all time that leave one feeling good!



## LittleNipper (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 22, 2018)

Joe "Fingers" Carr --- Portuguese Washerwoman


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 22, 2018)

Ames Brothers Rag Mop


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 22, 2018)

Arthur Pryor's *THE WHISTLER AND HIS DOG!  *


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Muhammed (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Compost (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Compost (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Compost (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 23, 2018)

Here is the Mexican Shuffle (also  know as the _*T*_-berry Shuffle)


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 23, 2018)

`
​


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 23, 2018)

LEROY ANDERSON's TYPEWRITER SONG 1953


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 23, 2018)

Pharrel Williams -- Happy


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 23, 2018)

Walk'n on Sunshine


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 23, 2018)

My favorite group maturing, MOODY BLUES doing ---- _MORNING _


----------



## hjmick (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## sparky (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## tycho1572 (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 23, 2018)

Nola (1915)


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 23, 2018)

Let's Go Fly a Kite!


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 23, 2018)

Buffalo Gal Wont You Come Out Tonight!


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 23, 2018)

Paul Whiteman ---  DO WACKA DOO 1924


----------



## beautress (Oct 23, 2018)

My favorite song when I want to laugh:


----------



## beautress (Oct 23, 2018)

This one is so full of mirth it's like a smile from the heart:


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Professor (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Professor (Oct 24, 2018)

Beer Barrel Polka,two versions:


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 24, 2018)

I always get a big ole shit eating grin on my face every time...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 24, 2018)

hubba hubba hubba hubba hubba


----------



## The Professor (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 24, 2018)

I love this song because it actually provides one with a train ride into the past as we travel on _Palace_ Train across the continent of North America. It's exciting and invigorating --- ALL ABOARD!
*Crossing the Grand Sierras*
by Henry Clay Work (Who also wrote My Grandfather's Clock)


*All aboard! All aboard!*

The hissing breath of the iron steed
Proclaims his wish to be quickly freed;
And soon as the stroke from the bell we hear,
He springs at the touch of his engineer

And away we glide _(With a rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble)_
O'er prairies wide, _(rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble)_
Through verdant vales _(rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble)_
And mountain dales, _(rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble)_
To the last great chain, _(rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble)_
Which has striv'n in vain _(rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble)_
With the Lightning! the Lightning!
The Lightning Palace Train!

Forgetting far Atlantic
And midway scenes romantic,
We scale the peaks gigantic
Which guard the Land of Gold:
Her silver rills are leaping, _(The drivers of steam locomotive)_
Her lovely legs are sleeping, _(The track)_
And snowclad granites keeping
Their watch of years untold.

We sing a wondrous story
No nation sang before!
A Continental Chorus
That echoes either shore:
We sang it on the summit!
We sing it on the plain!
We've climbed the Grand Sierras
With the Lightning Palace Train,
With the Lightning! the Lightning!
The Lightning Palace Train.

*All aboard! All aboard!*

No toil can tire our impatient steed,
So once again will we test his speed!
How quick is the wish of our heart obey'd!
He starts at the turn of the downward grade,

And again we glide _(With a rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble)_
By torrent side, _(rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble)_
O'er trestl'd deeps, _(rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble)_
Through tunnel'd steeps, _(rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble)_
While the vict'ries wane _(rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble)_
Which they sought to gain _(rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble, rumble)_
With the Lightning! the Lightning!
The Lightning Palace Train.

'Neath timber'd roofs unending,   _(The fact is that through the mountainous portions the track was often roofed over against avalanches and heavy snows)_
From winter's snows defending,
Through canyons wild descending
To the City of the Plain:
We leave the scenes terrific,
We pass the fields prolific,
And view the broad Pacific—
The Golden-Gated main.

We sing a wondrous story
No nation sang before!
A Continental Chorus
That echoes either shore:
We sang it on the summit!
We sing it on the plain!
We've climbed the Grand Sierras
With the Lightning Palace Train,
With the Lightning! the Lightning!
The Lightning Palace Train.


----------



## The Professor (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 24, 2018)

And who hasn't tried to sing this when little?


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 24, 2018)

And who lived through the 1950's and never heard this playing in the big department stores downtown while on a shopping trip with mom, dad and the kids...


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 24, 2018)

Who imagined that the _Ames Brothers _were singing about a *BABY*?!?!  _Well_, it was the Baby Boomer generation!!!


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 24, 2018)

Anyone who either lived 100 years ago or who now collects vintage recordings once knew or heard of Billy Murray. Played this for a class of kindergarten kids and they loved it just as much today as they must have "_yesterday"_!


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 24, 2018)

AND, here is a song that could have been a hit but never existed back in the day! It does though make me smile and feel happy! PS> You've got to see this movie, it does a good job of imitating what was or might have been... *THAT THING YOU DO 
*


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 24, 2018)

*ROUND AND ROUND* -- Perry Como 1957.  I had this as a little kid and played it to death on my Victor 45 RPM record changer that would repeat and repeat and repeat a record until MOM would holler, "Alright already!"


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 25, 2018)

KEEP YOUR SUNNY SIDE UP! Johnny Hemp 1929


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 25, 2018)

The Professor said:


>


awesome


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 25, 2018)

In a time before Sponge Bob, and when black and white was king, there was The Alvin Show. Here's a tribute to Mrs. Frumpington ---- wherever you are...


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 25, 2018)

And what kid living in the Delaware Valley in the late fifties and into the sixties doesn't remember  The Sally Starr Show and the THREE STOOGES and their classic *SWINGING THE ALPHABET*?


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 26, 2018)

GLAD ALL OVER  --- 1964 ---  Dave Clark 5


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 26, 2018)

Sunshine - Paul Hardcastle


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 27, 2018)

*GETTING TO KNOW YOU*


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 27, 2018)

*OH, WHAT A BEAUTIFUL MORNIN'*


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 27, 2018)

*ANIMAL CRACKERS IN MY SOUP *


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 8, 2018)

*ENGLISH COUNTRY GARDEN*


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 8, 2018)

*LET's TAKE AN OLD-FASHIONED WALK* 1949


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 11, 2018)

1956 Rusty Draper THE MIDDLE OF THE HOUSE (heard this first on Captain Kangaroo with a Lionel Locomotive and puppet accompaniment)


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 12, 2018)

Frank Sinatra --- _*HIGH HOPES*_


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 12, 2018)

R.E.M. SHINY HAPPY PEOPLE


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 12, 2018)

*I SAW ESAU SITTING ON A SEESAW* --- Ames Brothers 1956


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 22, 2018)

*IT's A HAP-HAP-HAPPY DAY*


----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 23, 2018)

*THE BLUEBIRD of HAPPINESS* -1945 rendition


----------



## Freiheit (Nov 23, 2018)

The story of my life.


----------



## Freiheit (Nov 23, 2018)

This one is a feel good song.


----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 21, 2018)

Scott Joplin's MAPLE LEAF RAG


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Jan 9, 2019)

*THE WALTZING CAT *---- LEROY ANDERSON


----------



## LittleNipper (Jan 9, 2019)

Bohemian Rhapsody played by a 100 year old calliope


----------



## the other mike (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## LittleNipper (Jan 12, 2019)

Remember Beany & Cecil?


----------

